
The GRIM test – a method for evaluating published research - pizza
https://medium.com/@jamesheathers/the-grim-test-a-method-for-evaluating-published-research-9a4e5f05e870#.3prfd7av9
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11787560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11787560)

